# RGB Beleuchtung an MSI Z390A PRO anschliessen



## Sir Meier (18. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Habe für einen Kollegen eine Custom Wasserkühlung eingebaut. Jetzt wollte er unbedingt RGB Beleuchtung haben. Nach dem Einbau musste ich feststellen das ich die Teile nicht am Mainboard anschliessen.

 Er hat ein MSI  Z390A PRO 4-Pin Anschluss.  Hier mal eine Liste was ich verbaut habe.

-*Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora CPU - Acryl Black Digital RGB, 3-Pin 5VDG
Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora CPU - Acryl Black Digital RGB 

-Corsair Hydro X Series XD5 RGB Pumpe Reservoir Kombo - schwarz, 3-Pin 5VDG
Corsair Hydro X Series XD5 RGB Pumpe Reservoir Kombo - schwarz 

-Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B12-P ARGB, PWM - 120mm, schwarz - 3er Set, 3-Pin 5VDG
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B12-P ARGB, PWM - 120mm, schwarz - 3er Set *

Ich weiss das ich einen Konverter dafür brauche und da habe ich mir diesen vorgestellt Deepcool RGB Konverter.
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/deepcool-rgb-konvertor-modding-beleuchtung-14486870

 Der hat einen 5V und zwei 12V Anschlüsse, und ich kann ihn an das Mainboard 4-Pin RGB Beleuchtung anschliesen
Anschlüsse, und ich kann ihn an das Mainboard 4-Pin RGB Beleuchtung anschliesen.

 Sollte es so einfach sein oder was muss ich kaufen das es funktioniert. Ich würde euch gerne ein paar links schicken habe aber keine Ahnung wie man das macht. Er sagt mir immer die Dateiform wäre falsch.

So ich habe es noch umgeschrieben und hoffe es ist so besser. Hoffentlich funktionieren die links.
​

​


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. September 2021)

Einen Link kannst du hier doch einfach kopieren: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyp...k,Stelle innerhalb eines Dokuments ermöglicht.

Klar, sieht besser aus,  wenn du den Link etwas netter verpackst, aber mehr als einfügen muss man hier wirklich nicht.

Übrigens wäre es nicht schlecht,  wenn du ein paar Absätze einfügen würdest....würde deinen Text 'lesbarer' machen.


----------



## Sir Meier (19. September 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Einen Link kannst du hier doch einfach kopieren: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperlink#:~:text=Ein Hyperlink (englische Aussprache ˈhaɪ̯pɐˌlɪŋk,Stelle innerhalb eines Dokuments ermöglicht.
> 
> Klar, sieht besser aus,  wenn du den Link etwas netter verpackst, aber mehr als einfügen muss man hier wirklich nicht.
> 
> Übrigens wäre es nicht schlecht,  wenn du ein paar Absätze einfügen würdest....würde deinen Text 'lesbarer' machen.


Hallo Einwegkartoffel

Habe deine Ratschläge mal umgesetzt, ich hoffe es ist so besser. 

Die links einfach einkopieren ging nicht, musste erst ein Lesezeichen anlegen.

Danke noch mal


----------



## Crujach (19. September 2021)

da hatte doch letztens jemand eine ähnliche frage:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/closed-verwirrung-im-bereich-rgb-kompatibiltaet.609523/#post-10841081
		


Sprich: dein Mainboard hat 12V für einfache LED-Beleuchtung, aber du hast Geräte für 5V und "jede LED andere Farbe". da würde doch ein Controller gebraucht und kein Konverter, oder? dann läuft halt alles über den Controller.


----------



## Sir Meier (19. September 2021)

Crujach schrieb:


> da hatte doch letztens jemand eine ähnliche frage:
> 
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/closed-verwirrung-im-bereich-rgb-kompatibiltaet.609523/#post-10841081
> ...


Hallo Crujach

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wenn ich einen Controller brauche, welchen soll ich dann nehmen. Er hat in seinen Gehäuse keinen, so wie in den Thread beschrieben.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Im Allgemeinen habt ihr für Eurer Vorhaben einfach das falsche Mainboard geholt, denn es gibt auf Z390 Boards die auch D-RGB mit dabei haben.
Zum Beispiel mein Asus Hero XI (Z390) oder ein MSI Z390 Edge usw.

Diesen Deepcool RGB Konverter kann dazu auch verwendet werden.

Allerdings können damit keine Effekte was mit D-RGB möglich ist ermöglicht werden, da dieses Teil nur dazu da ist das 12v auf 5v umzuwandeln und kann daher auch nur wiedergeben, was mit RGB 12v möglich ist. Es gibt halt auch richtige Kontroller und die meisten Teile, die ihr Euch gekauft habt, sollten solch ein kleinen Controller mit dabei haben. Hier dann einfach den Controller dazu einbauen und ggf. noch aufsplitten. Mit Aufsplitten ist gemeint, falls noch RGB-Strips mit verbaut sind und diese keinen freien Anschluss haben.

Um das ganze mit Windows steuern zu können, müsst ihr ein Controller dazu kaufen.
Zum Beispiel:





						aqua computer farbwerk 360 RGB LED Controller
					

Digital adressierbarer RGB-LED-Controller von aqua computer, für bis zu 360 LEDs, 4 Temperatursensoren, Durchfluss-Sensor, aquabus-Schnittstelle, inkl. zwei RGB-LED-Strips mit je 15 LEDs




					www.caseking.de
				




Damit geht es dann über die Aquasuitesoftware.
Hier mal ein Beispiel mit meiner Quadro Steuerung, was auch ein Anschluss mit dazu hat und in etwas das selbe bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Deinem Fall ist aber dieser Farbwerk richtig, da es einige Anschlüsse dazu hat.

Zu Corsair kann ich jetzt nichts dazu schreiben, weil Corsair oft eigene Software und einen eigenen Controller dazu hat und die Stecker auch anders aussehen und meist nicht mit anderen Controller kompatibel sind. Die können einfach nicht eingesteckt werden, da die Stecker anders sind.


----------



## Sir Meier (19. September 2021)

Hallo Icarus

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Den Pc hat er schon über zwei Jahre und seine Kompacktwasserkühlung hat nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, da ich ihm eine Custom Wasserkühlung vorgeschlagen.

 Bei den RGB Anschlüssen habe ich immer gedacht es gebe nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse. Mann lernt nie aus.

Jetzt weiss ich ungefähr was ich ihm sagen kann. 

Wäre es für mich hätte ich mir ein paar Controller gekauft und getestet. Beim meinen PC brauch ich so was nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Das Farbwerk ist da schon sehr gut.

Falls er noch eine Steuerung für die Lüfter braucht, kann er auch den Quadro oder den Octo kaufen, denn der Quadro hat 1x D-RGB mit dabei und der Octo 2x D-RGB. Wenn er daher mit nur einem oder zwei Anschlüsse auskommt und seine Lüfter (PWM) mit einem Temperatursensor, der mit im Kreislauf mit verbaut ist regeln möchte, dann kann er auch eines dieser Steuerung dazu kaufen.

Der Unterschied sind ja nicht nur die 4-Pins, denn D-RGB braucht statt 12v, nur 5v und mit D-RGB werden alle LEDs einzeln angesteuert und mit dem normalen RGB die LEDs immer nur alle zugleich. Daher sind manche dynamische Effekte wie Wellen usw. mit D-RGB möglich.


----------



## Sir Meier (19. September 2021)

Das Problem an der Sache ist es darf nicht viel Geld kosten, ob er solche Wellen braucht glaube ich nicht. Er hat keine Ahnung von der Materie. Ich glaube es genügt wenn sich die Farben ab und zu ändern .

Die Lüfters sind auf den Radiator verschraubt und am CPU-Fan angeschlossen. Die Lüfter regelt das Mainboard. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut. Hab das mit Prime95 getestet.

Wenn an den Kühlerteilen LEDs dran sind sollten sie auch leuchten.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Ja aber 30.30 Euro für den Konverter sind jetzt auch nicht  so viel weniger.


----------



## Sir Meier (19. September 2021)

Ja


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja aber 30.30 Euro für den Konverter sind jetzt auch nicht  so viel weniger.


Ja du hast recht aber das war erst mal ein Vorschlag von mir um zu schauen was es so gibt und was ihr für Vorschläge macht. Ihm habe ich noch nichts gesagt. Es kommen ja bestimmt noch Kabel dazu und die sind in der Schweiz richtig teuer. Bei Alternate gib es den Konwerter schon für 17CHF . Habe aber 15CHF Versand. Kommt dann am Ende auf das gleiche raus. Am Ende will ich ihm eine Summe sagen und nicht immer noch was dazu kaufen müssen.


----------

